# .243 for black bear



## weatherby

What's everyone's thoughts on this caliber for black bear? Not big enough? plenty big enough?


----------



## sixgun4866

Kills em dead. I have shot a couple both nice bears, used hornady light magnums (they have partition bullets) both bears one shot went no where. I would not heasitate to shot another with it.


----------



## giver108

Too small, IMO, and a poor choice for bears. While I'm sure with proper shot placement a .243 would kill a bear, good luck trying to find helpers willing to go look for that blood trail. With the fur on a bear along with their body fat, I would bet you wouldn't even find blood. If your hunting over a bait pile and going to have a close shot, use a 12 ga. slug. Large holes make for larger blood trails.


----------



## weatherby

A small framed girl would be usin this gun and a 12 guage may kick too much. If we decide against the .243 we may try a muzzleloader seein that may give us the biggest thump and least amount of kick


----------



## old professor

Do what Sixgun4866 said and use Hornady light Magnums with Nosler Partitions. I am considering using a 260 Rem with 140 gr Nosler Partitions for a Ontario bear hunt in August. The reason for that caliber is pending rotator cuff surgery and I have complete confidence in the rifle/cartridge and my shooting skill, especially from a rest at 25 to 50 yards. Personally, I would prefer something heavier than the 243 Win but if the shooter does her part, I will work.


----------



## weatherby

After a lttle more checking I may be able to get a 25-06 also. How does that kick compare to a .243?


----------



## 8iowa

The 25-06 can shoot a 120 grain bullet at about the same velocity as the 100 grain bullet in the 243 Winchester. This will gererate proportionally more recoil, however if the rifle is a little heavier than the 243 (and it probably is) this will make it tolerable for a small frame shooter.

I'm familiar with both calibers. The 25-06 would be a better choice for black bear than the 243.


----------



## sourdough44

Bait or hounds? It almost doesn't matter. I used my 284 win last Fall, in the bait pile. Yes, we hear about big slugs making big holes. I will say this, on the advice of an avid bear hunter I took the magic neck shot last fall. After all, 25 yards & a stationary bear, one should be able to thread a needle if need be. My bear went STRAIGHT down. His head was in the bait hole, dead as a doornail.

My previous bear I used my 300WSM with a 180 grn partition, a classic load. I took a 'shoulder shot', off the bear went, to my surprise. I recovered him after about 40 yards, dead.

When I say neck shot, I don't mean head shot. More the base of the neck while the bear isn't moving much. This may not work in all situations, but where presented' works rather well. You also don't need a large magnum for it either. JM(very)HO.


----------



## D.C.U.P.

It'll work just fine, but don't expect much for blood trails no matter what you use. 

I've killed 6 bears and been involved with another, and whether it was a 300 Win. Mag., 280 Rem., or 12 gauge (slug & buckshot), I've never found more than a few small drops of blood. I've had my best success shooting them through the shoulders, spine, and in one case, between the eyes (ground level at 15 yards, not much choice).


----------



## Midalake

If your looking for a big hole low recoil try a 7.62X39. I have thumped two dead with this round. I have also used a .270 and a .243 they all seem to get the job done.

Dave 



weatherby said:


> A small framed girl would be usin this gun and a 12 guage may kick too much. If we decide against the .243 we may try a muzzleloader seein that may give us the biggest thump and least amount of kick


----------



## limige

Big key here is the actual bullet. Stick with nosler partitions or Barnes tsx rounds and you should be fine. As long as the shooter is prepared and takes a good shot you shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## stevebrandle

If distance is 100 yards or less; how about a good old 30-30? Not much recoil and plenty of gun for a blackie.


----------



## yooperkenny

stevebrandle said:


> If distance is 100 yards or less; how about a good old 30-30? Not much recoil and plenty of gun for a blackie.


That's worked for me in the past and produced a blood trail that was pretty easy to follow. Based on my experience I never hesitate to recommend the 30-30 for black bear in Michigan

In any event I agree about using a premium bullet.

I've accompanied hunters on several occasions trailing bears shot with muzzleloaders and the blood trail was sparse, but I don't believe they were using a high quality bullet such as Barnes...


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Why not a 20 guage slug, lighter less recoil, bigger hole, plenty of oomph, makes almost as much sense as telling her it's one shot with the proper weapon, man up, or in this woman up.


----------



## weatherby

2PawsRiver said:


> Why not a 20 guage slug, lighter less recoil, bigger hole, plenty of oomph, makes almost as much sense as telling her it's one shot with the proper weapon, man up, or in this woman up.


 Yes a 20 guage slug may work. She gas a 20 guage 11-87 she handles for turkeys just fine. My Dad also offered me a .300 savage which may be about the same kick as a 30-30 i think


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

weatherby said:


> Yes a 20 guage slug may work. She gas a 20 guage 11-87 she handles for turkeys just fine. My Dad also offered me a .300 savage which may be about the same kick as a 30-30 i think


I haven't shot my 12 ga in 20 years. I take my semi 20 ga everywhere I now go.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

To me it depends on the shooter. People shoot them all the time with a bow & arrow. I think it's all about placement...which usually has a lot to do with confidence. It she's a young small gal she might be afraid of shooting a .30 Magnum and it could haffect her confidence thus her aim also. I think a .243 would be fine "IF" you made sure she practiced a LOT before the hunt. And I agree with the premium bullet advice also, I use a Federal Premium w/ 100 gr Nosler Partition in mine for my boys.

Good luck and post the pics!


----------



## swampbuck

The .243 will kill a bear, but I would go with the slug to punch a bigger blood hole. Shot placement is the biggest factor.

I have tracked a 260lb dressed bear for 80 yds, That was lung shot with a .375 H&H. I have also seen one dropped on the pile by a .243 shoulder shot....By a female hunter. I think the biggest factor is if the hunter will be able to have the composure to make the shot while looking at their first bear at close range. Hence the need for the blood trail.


----------



## B&B guide service

we have had 3 of our hunters kill nice bear with the .243 but they never had good blood trails. if you can place the shot good it will nock em down. i use a .35 remington or my .444 marlyn the both make good blood trails and most of the time the bear dont go anywhere. the 12 gauge is the best for short distance shots but i pisses the taxidermist off because of the increased size of the hole in the hide. goodluck:lol:


----------



## thaken

I am a small framed woman and I have knocked down 3 bear with a remington 308. Love this gun. It is small, light, easy to handle and works alot better in brush then the 243. I also love a 243. Have used one for many years for deer hunting. I wouldn't hesitate to use one on bear if I was bait hunting. When running with dogs I would use the 308. 

Is the gal familiar with guns? 

If you use a bigger caliber gun for her the key is to make sure you are the one that sights the gun in. Do not let your gal shoot this gun till it's time to take the bear down. Let her practice with the 243 or a 22 mag. This way she doesn't know what kind of a kick is coming and won't flinch. If she is familiar with guns and knows how to use them it shouldn't matter a bit that she didn't shoot the gun first. By watching her shoot the 243 or the 22 mag you should be able tell how she shoots and adjust the 308 accordingly to fit her if adjustment is needed.

Good luck. I hope she bags a nice bear!


----------

